# 2008 Audi A4 sport rims on my 2003 VW Jetta



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought these rims today for only $200 
i want to mount them on my jetta. i believe they are 17"
I am unclear of the bolt patter.
will i need 5x100 to 5x112 adaptors?
or are they different?
i know. noob question.
was the $200 worth it?
do they make vw center caps for these?


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

Mk4's were 5x100, Mk5 and B6+ are 5x112. There are some "swivel" lugs that have a bolt head with variable center that allow you to run a slightly larger or smaller bolt patterned wheel vs your current setup. otherwise you would be looking at the conversion kit with offset. All from H&R.

As for the centercaps, try and find some VW caps from Mk5 wheels and see if they'll fit.

goodluck:thumbup:


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah i ordered some adaptors to make them fit. cost about $300. so its not too bad. i still need to find some center caps though.


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

when did VW motorsports forum become the wheel and tire forum?


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

15inches said:


> Mk4's were 5x100, Mk5 and B6+ are 5x112. There are some "swivel" lugs that have a bolt head with variable center that allow you to run a slightly larger or smaller bolt patterned wheel vs your current setup. otherwise you would be looking at the conversion kit with offset. All from H&R.
> 
> As for the centercaps, try and find some VW caps from Mk5 wheels and see if they'll fit.
> 
> goodluck:thumbup:


Wobble bolts won't make those fit


----------



## MKIVeeDubin2.0 (Jun 14, 2011)

i had some adapter made for $300


----------

